# Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?



## Terraxx (4. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!
In dem Prüfungsheft ist eine Frage, die mich mal interessiert, auch wenn ich mir eig, sehr sehr sicher bin, dass die Frage b) richtig ist...
Also:
Welche Aussage der folgenden Aussagen über die Beschuppung der Fische ist richtig?
a) Die Rutte und der Aal haben keine Schuppen
b) Der Wels sowie der zwergwels sind schuppenlos
c) Keine Schuppen haben die Barbe und die Nase

Rutte = Quappe

Ich würde jetzt sagen, dass der Aal ganz kleine Schuppen hat aber ist das richtig?
Vielleicht bringt das euch ja auch ins grübeln 
|wavey:


----------



## Benny1982 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

B ist richtig. 

Hast schon recht der Aal hat ganz kleine Schuppen die man unter der Schleimhaut auch gar nicht mehr spürt.


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

Waller und Zwergwaller sind richtig


----------



## Terraxx (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

Ok thx  :m


----------



## Paddy 15 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

jop, du hast recht aal haben gaaanz kleine schuppen.............
Wels und Zwergwels dagegen gar keine....#6#6
Lg Paddy|wavey:


----------



## Molke-Drink (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

Mist,hätte jetzt A gesagt


----------



## Angler-Flo (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

B ist ganz klar die richtige Antwort ... Wie die restlichen schon sagten, der Aal hat sehr sehr kleine Rundschuppen.


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

Wie die anderen schon sagten, B ist ganz klar die richtige Antwort.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Welcher Fisch hat keine Schuppen?*

:vik: b :vik:


----------

